

Why I’ll never do SEO for you and why you shouldn’t want it - asto
http://blog.arunbalan.in/2011/11/19/why-ill-never-do-seo-for-you-and-why-you-shouldnt-want-it/

======
devs1010
I remember hearing a few months (or so) back that Google is catching up to
these people anyways, Demand Studios ended up losing a lot of high-up spots on
search results, etc. Its only a matter of time as natural language processing
technology improves that search engines can better sift out the potentially
useful information from the crap. From my small experience working with
Natural Language Processing, I think the technology is already there its just
a matter of making it cost-effective to use over a huge number of sites, as
use of NLP tends to be rather resource intensive to where even a company like
Google probably can't yet afford to run intensive NLP algorithms for every
website they index.

------
jwdunne
Everyone should research SEO thoroughly before considering outsourcing it.
There is a streak of truth in this short post: many companies promise number
one rankings and, more appallingly, many companies believe it.

The author's idea of good SEO, however, is a bit off in their note. The note
only seems to mention on-page optimisation and no external link building, a
crucial part of any campaign.

Link building can be done without spamming and any SEO campaign without
adequate link building will fail to meet expectations.

------
thenextcorner
Just put a no-follow on your comment link, and start moderating the comments
out which do not add to the value of the discussion. Comes with the territory
of running a blog. You can also decide to turn off comments completely, which
Michael Grey, a great SEO, actually proposes here: [http://www.wolf-
howl.com/seo/why-everyone-should-turn-off-bl...](http://www.wolf-
howl.com/seo/why-everyone-should-turn-off-blog-comments/)

------
superfamicom
You'll never do SEO, but that is such a link bait title.

~~~
asto
Firstly, this post will not significantly change my search engine rankings, if
at all.

Secondly, I have nothing against SEO, just what it has come to be in recent
times. I think it makes perfectly good sense to say, post your own camera
review in the comments of a post on the same camera. Doing this on several
websites/blogs will better your ranking while also helping people who're
looking for camera reviews.

I just hate people spamming useless content with links attached for the
purpose of SEO. I hate it even more that people buying websites have come to
expect the sort of gains that you would get from such activities.

